# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  300 mg of test e vs 600 mg per week human study

## maxmuscle1090

The following text outlines the benefits and risks of Testosterone administration based on a clinical human trial of 61 healthy men in 2001. The purpose of the trial was to determine the dose dependency of testosterones effects on fat-free mass and muscle performance. In this trial 61 men, 18-35years old were randomized into 5 groups receiving weekly injections of 25, 50, 125, 300, 600 mg of Testosterone enanthate for 20 weeks. They had previous weight-lifting experience and normal T levels. Their nutritional intake was standardized and they did not undertake any strength training during the trial. The only two groups that reported significant muscle building benefits were the 300 and 600 mg groups so any dose lower than 300mg will not be considered in this essay. 12 men participated in the 300 mg group and 13 men in the 600 mg group.
600mg of Testosterone a week for 20 weeks resulted in the following benefits. Increased fat free mass, muscle strength, muscle power, muscle volume, hemoglobin and igf-1.
The same 600 mg administration resulted in 2 side effects. HDL cholesterol was negatively correlated and 2 men developed acne.
The normal range for total T in men is 241-827 ng/dl according to Labcorp and 260-1000 ng/dl according to Quest Laboratories. The normal range for igf-1 is 81-225 according to Labcorp. Total T and igf-1 levels were taken after 16 weeks and resulted in the following;

Total Testosterone
300 mg group-1,345 ng/dl a 691 ng increase from baseline
600 mg group-2,370 ng/dl a 1,737 ng increase from baseline

igf-1
300 mg group-388 ng/dl a 74 ng increase from baseline
600 mg group-304 ng/dl a 77 ng increase from baseline

Body composition was measured after 20 weeks.

Fat Free Mass by underwater weighing
300 mg group-5.2kg (11.4lbs) increase
600 mg group-7.9kg (17.38lbs) increase
Fat Mass by underwater weighing
300 mg group-.5kg (1.1lbs) decrease
600 mg group-1.1kg (2.42lbs) decrease
Thigh Muscle Volume
300 mg group-84 cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-126 cubic centimeter increase
Quadriceps Muscle Volume
300 mg group-43 cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-68 cubic centimeter increase
Leg Press Strength
300 mg group-72.2kg (158.8lbs) increase 
600 mg group-76.5kg (168.3lbs) increase
Leg Power
300 mg group-38.6 watt increase
600 mg group-48.1 watt increase
Hemoglobin
300 mg group-6.1 gram per liter increase
600 mg group-14.2 gram per liter increase
Plasma HDL Cholesterol
300 mg group-5.7 mg/dl decrease
600 mg group-8.4 mg/dl decrease
Acne
300 mg group-7 of the 12 men developed acne
600 mg group-2 of the 13 men developed acne

There were no significant changes in PSA or liver enzymes at any dose up to 600mg. However, long-term effects of androgen administration on the prostate, cardiovascular risk, and behavior are unknown. The study demonstrated that there is a dose dependant relationship with testosterone administration. In other words the more testosterone administered the greater the muscle building effects and potential for side effects.

----------


## rasc170

"In other words the more testosterone administered the greater the muscle building effects and potential for side effects."

in other news....man has landed on the moon. LOL

----------


## DigitalGorilla

> "In other words the more testosterone administered the greater the muscle building effects and potential for side effects."
> 
> in other news....man has landed on the moon. LOL




lol -- too funny.

----------


## maxmuscle1090

alot of people question how much test they should take weekly especially for first cycle, i thought this would be good info for some people, so you two clowns can suck my dick

----------


## ADSONE

Good info brother...first cyclers need to know

----------


## matt101

Nice. Now I know I will take 500 minimum when I start my cycle.

----------


## rasc170

> alot of people question how much test they should take weekly especially for first cycle, i thought this would be good info for some people, so you two clowns can suck my dick


calm down dude....I was just stating the obvious

----------


## DocRock

Was there any information of those who used pct and those who didn't?

----------


## noon

So is there a study out turf that's says what gains these groups of men held onto
after the cycle was complete.
if so please pm me.

----------


## gymmer69

So am I right to say that men who have low test in their body and men who r older 
require higher volume of test injections to produce the same gains?

----------


## gymmer69

So am I right to say that men who have low test in their body and men who r older 
require higher volume of test injections to produce the same gains?

----------


## Sf9ers

> alot of people question how much test they should take weekly especially for first cycle, i thought this would be good info for some people, so you two clowns can suck my dick


You tell them lol.... But yeah seems Pretty logical.

----------


## Metalject

The study listed in the OP comes from the American Journal of Physiology Endocrinology and Metabolism July, 2001. 

A few points of interest: 

*The study was for 20wks, meaning each man received his weekly dosing of testosterone each week for 20wks...this is important as a lot of people throw a hissy fit when a guy says he's going to run a cycle that's longer than a standard message board norm. 

*No one in the study was given an Aromatase Inhibitor or any type of anti-estrogen, this includes the 600mg/wk group...this one is interesting on the basis that many tend to claim you have to use an AI to avoid gynecomastia . Tell that to the 13 men who ran 600mg/wk. Note: this isn't to say anti-estrogens are not valuable tools. Many, however, tend to rely on them far more than they should, especially when we consider the strong negative impact they can have on cholesterol. 

*As the OP listed, all the men saw their HDL cholesterol decrease. However, it was only slightly. Even in the 600mg/wk group it was on by 9 points. 

*The study concludes by stating we don't know the long term effects on the prostate. It's often been thought that high testosterone levels fed prostate cancer. In fact, for decades men with prostate cancer have had their serum testosterone levels purposely decreased. However, in recent years the opposite is being said by some. Abraham Morgentaler was one of the first (maybe the first) to bring forth the idea that men with low testosterone are at a far greater risk. His findings were brought to The Journal of the American Medical Association with an enormous amount of evidence to support his theory. The Korean Journal of Urology has also brought forth some sound evidence, as did the UK Androgen study. 

Anyway, maybe no one finds any of this interesting but me. Just putting it out there.

----------


## binsser

> alot of people question how much test they should take weekly especially for first cycle, i thought this would be good info for some people, so you two clowns can suck my dick


pissin myself ha ha ha fair play ha ha ha

----------


## Yosh73

very interesting, however I wonder why acne was the only side monitored. Is there a link you can send with the full journal article?

----------

